# ssmtp has problem with some passwords

## tyctor

hi

i have set ssmtp.conf as described in howto, 

and set credentials as i have specified in thunderbird (thunderbird can send email without problem)

but ssmtp returns send-mail: Authorization failed (535 Incorrect authentication data)

somewhere i read up that ssmtp have problem with [paswords containing special characters (#,*,...)

yes, my password contains such characters, and it works OK in other mail clients

my question is, how to tell ssmtp to use password with special characters?

(i really dont wanto to adjust my pasword to application needs)

if there is no chance with such passwrod, is there replace for ssmtp in gentoo?

thanks for answer

----------

## tyctor

hi

i have set ssmtp.conf as described in howto,

and set credentials as i have specified in thunderbird (thunderbird can send email without problem)

but ssmtp returns send-mail: Authorization failed (535 Incorrect authentication data)

somewhere i read up that ssmtp have problem with [paswords containing special characters (#,*,...)

yes, my password contains such characters, and it works OK in other mail clients

my question is, how to tell ssmtp to use password with special characters?

(i really dont wanto to adjust my pasword to application needs)

if there is no chance with such passwrod, is there replace for ssmtp in gentoo?

thanks for answer

----------

## Jaglover

Never crossed my mind to use '*', '#' and other special characters in my passwords, filenames, etc. Alot of (probably all) *nix utilities will fail, not only SSMTP.

----------

## tyctor

 *Quote:*   

>  Alot of (probably all) *nix utilities will fail, not only SSMTP.

 

understand what you mean, but which utilities needs email pasword?

IMHO email client and email sender (ssmtp)

as email client i am using thunderbird, and without problem with any chars in paswords.

i dont see any reason why this does not work in ssmtp.

----------

## pjp

Merged the other post from HOW-TO sSMTP.

In the future, please do not post the same topic in multiple locations. If you need assistance moving a post or topic, please ask here. Thanks!

----------

